# Tentacled snake



## jack26707 (Nov 29, 2011)

I recently found an awsome tentacled snake for sale and was wondering if anyone can tell me about their care. Thanks!


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

what..... is that.


----------



## Tigris (May 10, 2012)

Picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Erpeton tentaculatum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

IMO you would probably have better luck trying a snake forum.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

wow they're cool.. haha but they're not fish.. or are they eels?


----------



## jack26707 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, they're a lot like fish because they're fully aquatic like ADFs and snails which also aren't fish xD


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Very cool species! 

Here's a link I found to a care sheet from a reputable source. From what it looks like, there aren't a whole lot of people that keep them and therefore not a whole lot is known about how to keep them health and happy.

Do you have much experience with snakes or reptiles in general? If the snake is wild caught, care could be much more difficult - I typically don't recommend wild caught herps to beginners.

Let me know if I can help with anything!
Leah

Edit: Oops! Forgot to add the link, sorry!
http://www.reptilechannel.com/media/care-sheets/tentacled-snake.aspx.pdf


----------

